# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.34.00. First update of the Year 2014.

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.34.00. First update of the Year 2014.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.34.00
and Sigma Firmware v1.36 are out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Here's for the year 2014!
For this year we have ambitious plans and this release
is just the beginning of a new stage of evolution of Sigma.
Be sure, this year we'll surprise you with more useful
updates and world's first solutions.  *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following models added to the list of supported: ♦ Bmobile K13 (MT6250)
♦ BLU Spark (MT6252)
♦ Blu Deejay II / Q150 (MT6253)
♦ Claro C1650ca (MT6252)
♦ Enspire A1033sgca (MT625A)
♦ Lanix S600 (MT6589)
♦ Pcd 777tl (MT6268)
♦ ZTE S218
♦ Zonda ZMOM 110TH (MT6236)  2. Added calculation via IMEI+PID for *NEW Alcatel* phones: ♦ OT-3035
♦ OT-1041
50+ new PIDs supported  3. Added *detection of Hardware IMEI* and *Repair IMEI* feature
for the following *Alcatel* phones: ♦ OT-1010
♦ OT-1011
♦ OT-1030  4. Added *detection of Hardware IMEI* for *Alcatel* models
that are based on SPI flash chip ID: 002CCB17-00000000   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added world's first *Repair Security Area* feature
for 4 new *Huawei* smartphones: ♦ U8815n
♦ U8867Z
♦ UM840
♦ U8185 Find step by step manual on how to use this new feature in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] of Sigma website.  2. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* firmware database updated for: ♦ BLU Dash D160a: Q106_BLU_IUSACELL_R16_0.0.4
♦ Motorola MB860: 1 new version
♦ Red Bull Mobile: RBM_AT_P619C3V1.0.0B10-S
♦ Turkcell Maxi Plus5: P752TV1.0.0B18
♦ VODAFONE SMART CHAT: VIT_P752DV1.0.0B11
♦ ZTE MF30: BD_MTSMF30V1.0.0B08
♦ ZTE E821: ECO_BI_P671A70V1.0.0B05-S  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
      		 		 		 		 		 		  	   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

